# BMR Drag Bags?



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

BMRs Drag Bags is supposed to eliminate the wheel hop is anyone using these? If so what is your opinion? for $110 it might be worth lookin' into I just don't want to be the first one to try it:willy: :lol: http://www.exoticperformanceplus.com/catalog/index.html?item=642


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I got mine from BMR for $90.00 but haven't put them on yet. Smitty's05gto has them on his with a 150 shot of juice and does 11.60's. Talking with him lead me to buy mine.

Good Luck!


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Suspention Mods on GTO*

I've seen those as well. I just wasn't sure about how easy they were to ajust. 

And besides the Front and Rear Sway Bar kit, what else can you do?


I would assume Rear Shocks & Front Struts. I'd be more interested in the Rear at this time, though I haven't seen any Rear Shocks spec'd... Anyone....?


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes they work good. I have no wheel hop. Though since I'm an A4 I didn't really have any to begin with. I got them to stiffen up the rear.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Mine are on order. I've got the M6 and this is supposed to virtually eliminate wheel hop. Everyone who has them give them a thumbs up. I havent heard or met anyone that said or wrote different. Big plus for the track. :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

my rear is stiff enough


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i just hit 1000 post


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

Cadsbury said:


> Smitty's05gto has them on his with a 150 shot of juice and does 11.60's. Talking with him lead me to buy mine.
> 
> Good Luck!



11.49 now  hehehehe


Yup.. they help quite a bit. havent had a problem since I put 'em in.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i just hit 1000 post


That means yer postin too much.


----------



## SilverGoat04 (Jan 26, 2006)

They did wonders for me...no more wheelhop at all. Install was pretty easy and the improvement is amazing!


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I am ashamed to admit A) that I evidently have never accelerated hard enough, as I've never experienced wheel hop, and B) that I had no idea what the heck "drag bags" were.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

At first I was Sceptical if they would work but I have installed them and :willy: I was impressed I got a couple of little chirps and i was well on my way down the track take about 2 1/2 hrs to install with the right tools and maybe a six pack to make it enjoyable. I ride around about 8 lbs of air all the time in them and for me the best pressure was 14 lbs at the track and you will know when they are pressured up because it is a rough ride!


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Do the bags lift the rear of the car at all? With a full tank the quarters are about an inch off the tire. I don't want to lower the front to even it so wondered if the bags would do it.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

yes the bags will lift the rear of the car if you have them pumped up to 16-20 lbs.but it doesn't move it more than about a half of an inch. but at that pressure the rear end is very stiff...very very stiff. if you drive around on 10 to 15 lbs it isn't to bad but enough to balance the gaps in the wheel wells it is gonna be pretty stiff. But on the up side... almost no axle hop at all and the weight transfer is great not much squat just stiff weight transfer. it will rock back and hook as well as it can!


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks. I am trying to figure out how I am going to set up the suspension. I want a balance between drag and auto x. Most importantly I want a level car.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Have any A4s experienced wheel hop? I take off nice and semi-straight, just a little but swaying to tease the other cars, but no wheel hop. T/C on or off doesn’t matter. I know Smitty has them on his A4, but that’s a special case. When he hits fifty thousand miles they’re mainly a quarter mile at a time.

Anyway, just curious.


----------



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey guys... I just put in my BMR drag bags and I still have hard Wheel Hop...

OK I put them with the BMR instructions, I called and asked max psi. Was told 25PSI.... so I tryed 23 psi on both, I didnt use the T in the instructions. Liked the idea of having them apart, so I can check to see if they are both staying pumped up. Well I have gave it 3 runs on the street " pavment"... WITH 25psi in the tires...Letting the clutch go at 2,300RPM's and still have hard wheel hop. I dont have alot of mods, but maybe 50hp over stock... She is a '04 LS1, with the T56.. What is some other mods to get the harsh wheel hop down? Springs? Shocks? new Sway Bar? SubFram Connectors? or All?> lol


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

jeepboy454 said:


> Hey guys... I just put in my BMR drag bags and I still have hard Wheel Hop...
> 
> OK I put them with the BMR instructions, I called and asked max psi. Was told 25PSI.... so I tryed 23 psi on both, I didnt use the T in the instructions. Liked the idea of having them apart, so I can check to see if they are both staying pumped up. Well I have gave it 3 runs on the street " pavment"... WITH 25psi in the tires...Letting the clutch go at 2,300RPM's and still have hard wheel hop. I dont have alot of mods, but maybe 50hp over stock... She is a '04 LS1, with the T56.. What is some other mods to get the harsh wheel hop down? Springs? Shocks? new Sway Bar? SubFram Connectors? or All?> lol


I have them with Pedder's "0" drop drag springs with mine which seemed to help a lot. With the power I have now, I lose traction so easily it doesn't have time to hop.  Plus I used the "T" with the kit. If I get a leak, I'd rather have both sides go down instead of just one side.


----------



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

With the Pedder's "0" Drop springs, does your gto sit at factory hight? I was looking into the Pedder's "1 1/2" lift springs, also wanted to get some new shocks, but BMR wants $180ea. For a shock isnt that a high price?>


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

jeepboy454 said:


> Hey guys... I just put in my BMR drag bags and I still have hard Wheel Hop...
> 
> OK I put them with the BMR instructions, I called and asked max psi. Was told 25PSI.... so I tryed 23 psi on both, I didnt use the T in the instructions. Liked the idea of having them apart, so I can check to see if they are both staying pumped up. Well I have gave it 3 runs on the street " pavment"... WITH 25psi in the tires...Letting the clutch go at 2,300RPM's and still have hard wheel hop. I dont have alot of mods, but maybe 50hp over stock... She is a '04 LS1, with the T56.. What is some other mods to get the harsh wheel hop down? Springs? Shocks? new Sway Bar? SubFram Connectors? or All?> lol



What tires do you have on your car and how much air pressure? The air bags usually eliminate wheel hop issues. Give me a call and we can go over your issues.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

jeepboy454 said:


> With the Pedder's "0" Drop springs, does your gto sit at factory hight? I was looking into the Pedder's "1 1/2" lift springs, also wanted to get some new shocks, but BMR wants $180ea. For a shock isnt that a high price?>


My car sits about 0.5" lower than stock with the springs and without air in the drag bags. With around 5 lbs. or so it's at stock height. For me, 10 lbs. seems to be the optimum P.S.I for everyday cruising. My rear tires are 275/30/19s so having limited grip definitely helps eliminate wheel hop... LOL. Even with traction control on, my first 3 gears are useless if I really get on the gas. That's why I don't dare attempt to race someone from a dead stop with my street set up.


----------

